# She is Here



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Worked with my LBS doing the build up myself - will post more pictures but we went with 3T carbon seat post, stem and handlebars, Chorus 11, Mavic Kyserium wheels and Fizik Aliante saddle.


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

*That looks great........*

My RSL frame is currently being built @ Moots. I have also gone for the red accents, Chris King headset +TIME iClic Carbon pedals (I have a TIME, so will be able to jump from one bike to the next with the same shoes) +Dura Ace. I am going for an ENVE handlebar, but using the Moots stem and seat post using their red "small parts" to finish it off. I really like the wheels on your build, I will be using American Classic 420's as I have a set with PowerTap on hand. I am glad I saw your bike, it hard reassured me with some of my choices, mostly the frame!


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

You'll love it - a friend of mine was doing his RSL build up right after me at the same shop - I liked the look of that rig a lot - geo just wasn't best fit for me (little aggressive for a non-racer like myself). He did the ENVE fork and it looked tight. I think Moots did a nice job paint matching my fork to the Ti finish. I heard they make these forks themselves now with a outsource mfr (in China my guess) but they bought the molds from ENVE that are the 1.0's and 2.0's. I will likely do as you are and put the Moots stem/post w/ color bling on mine over time - was headed down that route but was talked out of it - I think your going to have a smashing look when all put together. The ride is spectacular - I am coming off a 2006 5.2 Madone and while not quite as light (this rig is 17.2 lbs - my Madone was 16.5) it really glides down the road.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

I was at the warehouse this summer, the definately have a GOOD source for the forks now and really really like what they get, but the do come in from overseas we were told.


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

cohiba7777 said:


> Worked with my LBS doing the build up myself - will post more pictures but we went with 3T carbon seat post, stem and handlebars, Chorus 11, Mavic Kyserium wheels and Fizik Aliante saddle.


Congrats! Nice choice going with Campy Chorus. Looks like a beauty and you will love it!


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

*More Pics*



cohiba7777 said:


> Worked with my LBS doing the build up myself - will post more pictures but we went with 3T carbon seat post, stem and handlebars, Chorus 11, Mavic Kyserium wheels and Fizik Aliante saddle.[/QUOTE
> 
> A few more pics.....


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

what cage is that?


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Got it from a friend in Germany - It's a carbon strip in a figure-8.....no weight and snug hold of bottle. trying to get another - will post name when I receive.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

If that was my bike I would suck it up and flip the stem over to eliminate some of those spacers. Are you sure you haven't exceed the manufacture's recommendation for spacers?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:



medimond said:


> If that was my bike I would suck it up and flip the stem over to eliminate some of those spacers. Are you sure you haven't exceed the manufacture's recommendation for spacers?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Germany? Well now I knew it,,its made by Tune brand..:thumbsup:



cohiba7777 said:


> Got it from a friend in Germany - It's a carbon strip in a figure-8.....no weight and snug hold of bottle. trying to get another - will post name when I receive.


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

With all those spacers, the amount of seatpost showing and the seat being set far back, that frame seems like it could be too small for you. Also as medimond noted, that amount of spacers will likely exceed the recommended number for the fork, so careful there.

What size frame and how was it determined that this was your size? Did you get fitted prior to ordering? If you needed a shorter TT/reach, but a larger frame, custom may have been the way to go.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Tune.de - Tune Flaschenhalter + Zubehör

Here is the link for the Tune website and the bottle cage/ribbon.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

pgsky said:


> With all those spacers, the amount of seatpost showing and the seat being set far back, that frame seems like it could be too small for you. Also as medimond noted, that amount of spacers will likely exceed the recommended number for the fork, so careful there.
> 
> What size frame and how was it determined that this was your size? Did you get fitted prior to ordering? If you needed a shorter TT/reach, but a larger frame, custom may have been the way to go.


Everything was deterrmined by Moots. They tookk my measurements after 2 sessions and came back with the CR and this solution. I do think I will go down 1-2 spacers in the spring when I get a bit more fit and the weather warms up a bit, but Moots says where I am at now is within spec and tolerance.


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

cohiba7777 said:


> Everything was deterrmined by Moots. They tookk my measurements after 2 sessions and came back with the CR and this solution. I do think I will go down 1-2 spacers in the spring when I get a bit more fit and the weather warms up a bit, but Moots says where I am at now is within spec and tolerance.


OK, just looks small from the pics. I have a 58cm Vamoots CR with 153mm of seatpost showing (6") and a 20mm (3/4") spacer under the stem. Seat top is 29.5" from center of the BB.

Moots forks are made in the same factory and using the same full carbon lay up process as ENVE forks, just a slightly different blade design. ENVE fork specs: "The spacer stack below the stem must not exceed 50 mm (2 inches)". I think this is because a higher stack increases stress on the carbon steerer, so again, just be careful there.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

pgsky said:


> OK, just looks small from the pics. I have a 58cm Vamoots CR with 153mm of seatpost showing (6") and a 20mm (3/4") spacer under the stem. Seat top is 29.5" from center of the BB.
> 
> Moots forks are made in the same factory and using the same full carbon lay up process as ENVE forks, just a slightly different blade design. ENVE fork specs: "The spacer stack below the stem must not exceed 50 mm (2 inches)". I think this is because a higher stack increases stress on the carbon steerer, so again, just be careful there.


Thanks, brother - I appreciate the input and advice and will watch closely.


----------



## Wookster (Oct 2, 2011)

looks fast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I have 30cm stack on my 59cm VaMoots using a Moots fork and it is within spec according to Moots.


----------

